# Why does Cannondale ship Supersix Evo frames with PF30 cups and no bearings?



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Why does Cannondale ship Supersix Evo frames with PF30 cups installed and no bearings? What's the point? Don't PF30 bb's come with the cups and bearings together? I'm going to have to knock those cups out.


----------

